# How to front fork assembly?



## crazychevelleman (Apr 2, 2012)

I need either a pic or a schematic diagram of the fork assembly for my 40s Columbia. I can't figure out how it attaches with the handlebar neck? Thanks.


----------



## crazychevelleman (Apr 3, 2012)

Bump! Anyone?


----------

